# Upgrading substrate



## Robert Fletcher (19 Sep 2017)

I currently have a low tech tank with fine gravel. Next week I need to make some major changes and thought whilst I am at it to replace the substrate with something more conducive to plant growth. Without going to the expence of some high tech aquarium substrate what are my options.
There is some mention of Tesco kitty litter but that was back in 2011 on this forum. The one I think it is, is Catsan, it is describes as, “is made of unique mineral granules consisting of the finest natural quartz sand, purest lime as well as a highly effective mineral formula. Its fine pored surface absorbs moisture extremely fast like a sponge, safely locking it in.” Does not sound like clay to me.
What are my options. If I use compost can I cover it with gravel.
The tank is 110 litre 790 X 340 using a formula I found here I would need 269 litre if 5mm depth.
Thank you.


----------



## foxfish (19 Sep 2017)

You might want to read this.... https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-soil-substrate-or-dirted-planted-tank-a-how-to-guide.18943/


----------



## Robert Fletcher (19 Sep 2017)

foxfish said:


> You might want to read this.... https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-soil-substrate-or-dirted-planted-tank-a-how-to-guide.18943/


Thanks for that link. I never knew they made special aquatic compost. I have found 2 brands on line but I will stick to the one in that thread.


----------



## Vandal Gardener (20 Sep 2017)

Have you though about the tropica substrate http://tropica.com/en/plant-care/substrate/

You have to cap it with your gravel and a couple of inches is needed (I've even heard of folk using plastic screen on top of it then the gravel on top.  The reason is when uprooting it can cause the tropica to get into the water column and cause a pea soup effect.  If you keep changes to the planting a minimum/do necessary water changes when rescaping etc it clears pretty fast.  it's the a cheaper way to go than full on aqua soil /soil powder etc.  Also you could reuse your current substrate so if you do the change in a day you'll still get the benefit of your current living substrate (full of bacteria).

It's too early in the A.M. for me at the moment to find the link, still got to find the caffitiere  but i'm sure i read someones diary where they used the westlands compost and defficiencies were showing up relatively early,

I can vouch for the tropica substrate - brown muddy gold I tells ya 

All the best with it


----------



## Robert Fletcher (20 Sep 2017)

Vandal Gardener said:


> Have you though about the tropica substrate http://tropica.com/en/plant-care/substrate/


I have looked at this and others. What concerns be about the soil options it the risk of changing the chemistry of the water. I can’t afford this with a fish stock. The Tropica Substrate does not seem to have this problem and I can obtain it at my local Pets-at-Home store.
I am not worried about the water going cloudy it will always clear.
Can you tell me if you are injecting CO2 and if not your fertiliser schedule. I do have some Seachem Flourish Complete, got some iron tabs too. I take it the Tropica Substrate is more for it’s high CEC. If you had mentioned this yesterday I would not have had a clue. Having to learn fast.

Robert….


----------



## techfool (20 Sep 2017)

Robert Fletcher said:


> I am not worried about the water going cloudy it will always clear.
> QUOTE].


Yes, I do wonder why the concerns about cloudy water.  Does it ever not clear?
I think the change in water chemistry is low-key, especially if your water is quite hard (which mine is). I've used tropica soil (which claims to lower ph and hardness) from initial set up, as a replacement substrate (with fish in) and as top-up and not had any issues with it


----------



## Vandal Gardener (20 Sep 2017)

I think the problem with cloudy water with me years ago was, it was completely unexpected and I was still from 20-30% water change per week so all the huge changes to get it clear seemed like sacrilage if you know what I mean, seriously, I'm just a hobbiest and got to find my sweet spot with dosing so wouldn't follow my regime per nutes.  I would say look at the EI dosing threads here if cost is a big factor if not look at the brand names  sorry I've not used anything bought since tropicamastergrow -was fantastic stuff but you can make your own.  You'll be alright for a good while at the start because it's in the substrate, if you really want to water collum dose be a fan boy and buy one of their prebought bottles to get you started, my clean up crew seem to stir it up whenever they're playing mario cart under the plants (amanos, cherries, corys and a couple of loaches) and doesn't seem to cause them any bother whatsoever although not ideal.  Bear in mind mines is 10 years old but again when I did the change initially I was switching a functioning aquarium and didn't have any bother with livestock fauna. Flora (plants) is another story.  If you go with it, keep it a couple of inches (viewed from top) away from the glass to avoid/help with the aforementioned cloud doesn't bother me but I sometimes ahem always like to have a seat after and gaze so the clouding can get be annoying.

I do inject CO2 with no adverse only positive affects, just start rate slow and work up when you have an afternoon to be around the tank. My water is soft which is a blessing and helps a lot a think.


----------



## Vandal Gardener (20 Sep 2017)

Sorry I've just reread that and thought I sounded abrasive Robert,

I am a tropica fan boy so was in no way directed at you as an insult


----------



## Robert Fletcher (22 Sep 2017)

Vandal Gardener said:


> Sorry I've just reread that and thought I sounded abrasive Robert,
> I am a tropica fan boy so was in no way directed at you as an insult


 Sorry I only just realised I had not replied. I did not find you abrasive at all you have been very helpful. It looks as if all this work I am about to do will be next week. Thanks for all your help again.


----------

